# How Do you hookup a 3 bank Charger



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Just bought a 3 bank charger (PRo tournament 150)
Just wanting to know how you hook up the power for a 24v series without 
unhooking the batterys.? Thanks Dave


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure i understand your concern, but the leads attach to the posts on the battery right with the trolling motor cables. You don't need to disconnect anything while charging as far as your jumper is concerned because the leads from the charger are isolated from one another. Hope i helped....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i see you bought the one from ogf in the market right and know book with it em i right,well 1st and the best and easy way is goto there web,site and find the wireing,plan,or goto u-tube and you will see them wire them up ,i installed a two bank this spring for a ogf,member and all the leads are in pairs so they go on 1 battery at a time and even the 24 volt jumper wont matter but it must be a 12/24 charger, what is it a 10/10/10 and how it works is your running your motor and the starter battery is fully charged it shouild float the volts meaning it will send the highest amount of out put to othere batterys that need it,hope this helped but with out you saying what brand and the volt sistem its a bit hard to help you all the way markfish


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes I did buy it from OGF. IT can do 12/24/36 systems. 5amps per bank. So I do not have to worry about the jumper from batteries on the 24volt setup on the trolling motor ?
Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Stuhly said:


> Yes I did buy it from OGF. IT can do 12/24/36 systems. 5amps per bank. So I do not have to worry about the jumper from batteries on the 24volt setup on the trolling motor ?
> Thanks


It should not hurt anything. What's the brand and model and i'll look it up if you would like.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well your good togo then just hook up all the batterys you want it to work on,


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your input on this issue.


----------

